# Here you have the world, my world...



## autrex2811

Hello!

I would like to know how would you say in Romanian the following phrase "Here you have the world, my world, a world that will be yours"

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## farscape

Holla autrex2811,

As you well know by now, you need to place your phrase in a context. We can't help you without it.

farscape
(moderator)


----------



## autrex2811

farscape said:


> Holla autrex2811,
> 
> As you well know by now, you need to place your phrase in a context. We can't help you without it.
> 
> farscape
> (moderator)



Thanks. Here you have the context. Well, it is actually in Spanish, but I will give you the idea.

They are two friends: a 35 year-old Roman soldier (Mágnum) says to his 16 year-old friend ( a boy named Calixto), who was saved by the soldier in a war. The soldier is certainly powerful because he is also a consul. Thus, he is a well-off Roman citizen. Certain day, they were talking at the top of a hill (a high place) of a city where the consul, let's say, rules, and he says (In Spanish): "He aquí el mundo, mi mundo, un mundo que también será tuyo", whose translation in English could be "Here you have the world, my world, a world that also will be yours". Might you possibly help me now to have this phrase translated in Romanian?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## farscape

I can't tell if the world will be the boy's because he will be part of  it - as in living in it - or because he will rule it at some point in  the future. Since they are atop of a hill I've used an idiom (la  picioarele noastre) to convey the elevation and also the position of power  the consul has over the place.

(Aici), la picioarele nostre, se  află o lume, lumea mea, care va fi şi lumea ta. (Here, at our feet,  there is a world, my world, which will be yours too.)

If you give  me more details about the world and in which way it will "belong" to  the boy I can play with the translation some more 

Later,
.


----------



## autrex2811

farscape said:


> I can't tell if the world will be the boy's because he will be part of  it - as in living in it - or because he will rule it at some point in  the future. Since they are atop of a hill I've used an idiom (la  picioarele noastre) to convey the elevation and also the position of power  the consul has over the place.
> 
> (Aici), la picioarele nostre, se  află o lume, lumea mea, care va fi şi lumea ta. (Here, at our feet,  there is a world, my world, which will be yours too.)
> 
> If you give  me more details about the world and in which way it will "belong" to  the boy I can play with the translation some more
> 
> Later,
> .



Hello

Well, the consul says so because he is offering everything he has, including power, and actually he also says that the world will be at the boy's feet. Actually the boy is the combination of three Roman gods: Neptune (god of Earth and water), AEolus (god of winds) and Vulcan (god of fire). At this point of the story, the boy does not know he is the reincarnation of these gods in him, like a "devine triad"; but the consul does know it, for actually this character (Mágnum) is Morpheus. That is why he says "*Ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui tuus quoque erit* [*He aquí el mundo, mi mundo, un mundo que también será tuyo* --- *Here, at your feet there is the world (See this world), my world (the place where I also live, not mine), which will be yours too (it will be for you,)]*". Actually this is the meaning of the phrase in Latin and Spanish, which by the way, is explained by Morpheus or Mágnum when the boy (Calixto) says: "What do you mean? I am a poor boy, who would be a Carthaginian slave, or a dead boy if you had not saved me". That is what I want to know in Romanian, in a concealed meaning.

Well, I think I'm telling you the story, but you now have a clearer idea. I think so.

Thanks for your help


----------



## farscape

Ok, if we stick with Latin, then "*Ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui tuus quoque erit*" can be translated as: _Iată lumea, lumea mea, care va fi şi a ta_.

The 3rd _mundus_ (lumea) is missing in the Latin version. If you want it, then we can change it like so: _Iată lumea, lumea mea, care va fi şi lumea ta_.

Later,
.


----------



## autrex2811

farscape said:


> Ok, if we stick with Latin, then "*Ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui tuus quoque erit*" can be translated as: _Iată lumea, lumea mea, care va fi şi a ta_.
> 
> The 3rd _mundus_ (lumea) is missing in the Latin version. If you want it, then we can change it like so: _Iată lumea, lumea mea, care va fi şi lumea ta_.
> 
> Later,
> .



Thank you very much! I'd rather keep the phrase with the "3 lumea" in Romanian.

Have a nice day


----------

